# Crayfish id please



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Got a couple of cray fish from Big Als don't know their type ...please help me identifying them.
Thanks


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

no replies?????


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

They look like feeder crayfish. Which one did you get them at?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

How much were they if they were cheap probably feeders if they were more they could be marbled Cant tell without a clear pic. I did pick up a marble a little while ago.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

how much they should be to be a Marbled Cant


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Marbled are about 15.00 .


----------

